# What Am I? (pic heavy)



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I am 5 1/2 months old, I stand at 15-16 inches at shoulder. I weigh 24 lbs.
I have no papers. I was told *Gotty *bloodline, yet once again, no papers. I was also told *APBT*, but from the same person that told me Gotty , _*so that would be contradictory.*_

I know many of you will say* PETBULL*, but I would prefer an answer containing a *recognized breed(s)*.

I am probably the runt of the litter, but this is mere speculation- _being that I was an unwanted pup given to others by a dummy individual who was probably gaming _. These new owners , after realizing they would not be able to take care of me rehomed me to my current owner, _*whom I must say, is a pretty cool guy, I love him.*_

*My name is Nina*, and I am trying to find out who I am, what do you think by looking at these recent photos?

*...Yes, I know - I have sexy Roselyn Sanchez legs. All the dogs at the park say I look just like her.*

*APBT? 
APBT mix within the bull terrier family?
AmBully?
AmStaffMix?*
however you can describe me take a guess.














































Below is not my pic, obviously.










*also, who has sexier legs?
her or me?*










*My owner is not a huge fan of Gotty, but he told me that he loves me either way.*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG i have no idea but i just LOOOOVE her! her legs are totally the hawtest!!!! and those ears!! love it!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> OMG i have no idea but i just LOOOOVE her! her legs are totally the hawtest!!!! and those ears!! love it!!!!


Nina or Roselyn? and what am I ? hurry before Oscar finds out Im surfing the internet, Im still a puppy.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

i would say apbt mix


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't see any Gotti but thats just my opinion...my best guess would be an APBT mix...very pretty dog either way...I like her!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

APBT. Your ear looks like it's waving at me. You have nicer legs than her any day.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

staffie/pit mix since the smallish stature would be taller imo but gorgeous anyways nice addition to the family

NO GOTTI in that pup wat soever she isnt blown up crazy looking most gotti or razors from what ive scene are blown out by that age no
matter the runt or not


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks everyone, I mean, she doesnt have the Gotty build, but I try to keep in mind that she is probably a runt and her markings are almost exact, High front socks, low back socks, white chest, she's got a little streak at the top of her head, but Im no geneticist or knowledged on marking heredity. either way i seriously dont care, i love her, im just happy her build is aesthetic and slim, hoping she doesnt "bully out" later on. Although i love bullies too, i love all the types of bull terriers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh what a great looking girl Nina is! This is the first I've really seen pictures of her.  I would say by her age/size she will probably be around a nice mid 40 to low 50 range. Helena was about the size Nina is now at that age. 

I would say she is predominately APBT if not full blood, it's hard to say because of no papers. But no I would not say Gotti! 

She does have fantastic legs! And those ears are too cute!!

Also wanted to compliment her coat, very shiny and healthy what do you feed?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh what a great looking girl Nina is! This is the first I've really seen pictures of her.  I would say by her age/size she will probably be around a nice mid 40 to low 50 range. Helena was about the size Nina is now at that age.
> 
> I would say she is predominately APBT if not full blood, it's hard to say because of no papers. But no I would not say Gotti!
> 
> ...


50% Raw 
50% Orijen/ Acana ( when Im out of landlords and ex girlfriends)

but the shininess might be attributed to 10-20% white ditilled vinegar the water, keeps off insects, disinfects and makes shiny, spray her down before we head out every day.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For starts heres Gotti.. Not looking like the circus freak you have above 









By the way all my dogs have gotti.. Its not impossible to have an excellent looking dog that has bully lines.

I call my dogs APBT/bully........Do I feel they are mix bred? No. I don't consider Ambully foundation dogs as mix bred dogs.

Really with no papers you will have no idea. She could have whippet in her for all you know.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> For starts heres Gotti.. Not looking like the circus freak you have above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit Holly,you said what I was gonna say again!lol. JUst because their is supposedly gotti in there doesn't mean that it's going to be all big and stocky.Suey's dad is re/gotti and he looks like vdubb's dog except that he's blue.
And as far as the legs go,I would pick a dogs legs looking hotter then a womans legs any day!lmao!
I loved the way you worded your post by the way!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

these are standard bullies? I think. xD

thebluebullydepot.com/

they are just a tad bigger than APBT


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

she looks like a pure apbt..... most apbt range from 40 to 70 pounds... looks like she'll be within that range when shes full grown.... she definitely have the body type of a real apbt... no gotti whatsoever.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> thanks everyone, I mean, she doesnt have the Gotty build, but I try to keep in mind that she is probably a runt and her markings are almost exact, High front socks, low back socks, white chest, she's got a little streak at the top of her head, but Im no geneticist or knowledged on marking heredity. either way i seriously dont care, i love her, im just happy her build is aesthetic and slim, hoping she doesnt "bully out" later on. Although i love bullies too, i love all the types of bull terriers.


Those markings are actually pretty typical of APBTs AND AmBullies alike with no regard to bloodlines so you can't really use that as a reference.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

To all those saying no Gotti how do you know?? You can not tell what lines a dog has by looking at it.
Does this dog look Gotti?








Or this one?








Or this one ?









GUESS WHAT! All have Gotti.

I think it is so funny when people come in saying oh no your dog defiantly doesn't have that line.. *You Can Not Know unless you have papers*.

The Blue and White is very common in the Gotti dogs.. As well as 100 other lines.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is adorable and yours so at this point is doesn't really matter! Enjoy the cutie pie!


----------

